# Radio-Button + mehrere Hidden-Fields?



## Niteworker (16. März 2005)

Servus,

ich habe Probleme mit einem Formular - und zwar folgendes:

Zur Zeit können meine User ein Formular folgender Bauart nutzen:


```
<form action="XXX" method="post">
 <input type="hidden" value="$wert1" name="wert1">
 <input type="hidden" value="$wert2" name="wert2">
 <input type="hidden" value="$wert3" name="wert3">
 <input type="submit" value="Go!"></form>
```

Soweit, so einfach.

In Zukunft sollen die User aber die Möglichkeit haben, per Radio-Button zwischen zwei verschiedenen Werten wählen können, d.h. je nach Wahl des Radio-Buttons sollen zwei verschiedene Sets von Daten üpertragen werden.

Mein Versuch in der Richtung


```
<form action="XXX" method="post">
<input type="Radio" value="$wert1" name="wert1">
<input type="hidden" value="$wert2" name="wert2">
<input type="hidden" value="$wert3" name="wert3">

<input type="Radio" value="$wert4" name="wert4">
<input type="hidden" value="$wert5" name="wert5">
<input type="hidden" value="$wert6" name="wert6">

<input type="submit" value="Eintauschen"></form>
```

brachte da nicht den gewünschten Erfolg - wie muss ich das denn gruppieren, dass da bei Wahl des Radiobuttons "wert1" die Werte "wert2" und "wert3" mit übertragen werden, ebenso wie bei Wahl von Button "wert4" die Werte "wert5" und "wert6"?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## redlama (16. März 2005)

Wenn Du es so machst
	
	
	



```
<form action="XXX" method="post">
  <input type="Radio" value="$wert2, $wert3" name="wert">
  <input type="Radio" value="$wert5, $wert6" name="wert">
  <input type="submit" value="Eintauschen">
</form>
```
dann haben die Benutzer die Möglichkeit zwischen zwei Sets zu wählen.
Beim ersten Set werden dann $wert2 und $wert3 (das was Du vorher in den hidden Feldern hattest) und beim zweiten Set $wert5 und $wert6 übergeben.
Du brauchst dann nur noch $_POST["wert"] auszuwerten und erhältst die gewünschten Daten (getrennt durch ein Komma).

redlama


----------

